# Chaos Conversion



## Aslomov (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey guys! Well this is my first post, so go easy on me!  

No done anythin with my figures for AGES. This is the first thing in a while. Made it when I was staying with mates.. But never really did anything more >.< He's unfinished.. Can't really think of anything more to do with him, any ideas guys?

Well let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Pretty nice, i cant think of other ideas though.

Maybe some chains hanging off in random places?


----------



## Aslomov (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah! No a bad idea.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Actually I think he is pretty damn good as is.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah looks pretty cool


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheap ass silver jewlery chain! You can pick it up for next to nothing and its great for models. Also no chao's model would be complete without a severed head! lol

I take it with the chainsword arm you have been watching army of darkness again!

Great movie!

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Aslomov (Mar 29, 2007)

Nah, never seen that film before, well don't think.. 

Well thanx for the comments guys! I do quite like this model as is too..


----------

